
Ioke P - jgalvez
http://ioke.org/
======
michaelcampbell
What are people out there using Ioke for? I respect Ola a great deal; just
wondered if anyone found an interesting use for this interesting language.

------
fogus
See also: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1012294>

